# blue xenia



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

i recently bought a blue xenia and i was wondering what special treatments do they need to thrive, and how hardy are they?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

genreally hardy, they need the usual iodine and trace elements


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks, i went to the lfs and just bought three things, essential elements by kents marine, trace elements from kents marine, and invertibre filter feeder food by kents marine  i also bought a protien skimmer (man those things are expensive lol, or at least on my budget (only 18)) and for some reason it is letting out fine bubbles into the aquarium, is that normal till it builds up foam? i have ajusted it to where it lets out the least amount of bubbles into the tank, but i cant seem to get rid of them all, i went stricktly by the instructions, is that normal?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

you should give it a week or two before a 'slime' layer builds up and things arent so new, thatll get rid of most of the micro bubbles if after that amount of time, A) you either have a faulty unit B) the skimmer you bought isnt to great or C) your pretty much stuck with an air wand :mrgreen: lol


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol thanks, i thougth it might take time to break in, but i wasnt sure its a sea clone 100, it cost me $100 so i figured it was good, have you heard anything bout this particular kind? lol at the lfs it was either that one or one that cost $35... i figured i would leave it to the more expensive one, that was just too.... cheap haha


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

their an alright model, nothing special, i have a cheap skimmer as well, gets the job done (just dont have money for the 250$ models)


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol yea im kinda on a limited budget as well... after two days though the foam cup had filled up about an eighth of the way up and i pulled it out just to see what it looked like, man i cant believe that stuff was in the aquarium lol it was near black, although my water is now crystal clear  so that makes me happy, and the bubbles are slowly going away too, so im not going to complain about it :wink:


----------

